# Yes Standard vs Never Summer Proto Slinger



## JDizzle (Apr 16, 2021)

Looking for community feedback here...

I’m an intermediate-level rider progressing on jumps and side hits. I am looking for the perfect All-Mountain board that can explode off the jumps along the way. Michigan resorts are usually icy groomers and/or uneven terrain.

Which of these two boards should I invest in?

*The Never Summer seems to generate more buzz, but I’m wondering if that’s because YES is a lesser known brand? But the reviews are insane for bith


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes isn't a lesser known brand at all. If you're looking for ice grip, Yes is the better bet.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The standard is one of the best all mountain decks I’ve ever ridden. Bought it on a whim this year and was absolutely blown away. Such an incredible deck


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Never Summer's are damppp. Heard many good things about the Proto, thinking about going with the Proto synthesis for my next all mountain board. Currently on a 2015 Cobra and it rips everything. Proto Slinger is going to be more park oriented, one of my buddies used to rip the Funslinger on just about anything, park / powder days. 

I've never ridden a Yes, heard good things though. I think they are produced by Nidecker, i've had a few of there other boards (Nidecker that is) in the past (Rome / Slash) and enjoyed them. Either way, will likely be a solid choice.


----------



## JDizzle (Apr 16, 2021)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The standard is one of the best all mountain decks I’ve ever ridden. Bought it on a whim this year and was absolutely blown away. Such an incredible deck


How is it on jumps?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

JDizzle said:


> How is it on jumps?


 Really poppy. It’s a great deck


----------

